# What do you think of this work out?



## wavey (May 1, 2011)

Mondays: Back, Shoulders, Biceps, 15 minute cardio run

Tuesday: Chest, Triceps, Legs, Abs

Wednesday: Rest

Thursday: Back, Shoulders, Biceps, 15 minute cardio run

Friday: Chest, Triceps, Legs, Abs

Saturday: Rest

Sunday: Rest

My body fat percentage is 18%, i weigh 65kg and am 5' 7".

I'm trying increase my weight and decrease my body fat%. Thats why i'm doing a 15min run after my workout twice a week so all my carbs have been used and the cardio will start burning my fat hopefully.

I eat around 2000 calories a day.

Whatcha think? Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I would do the biceps in with the back routine and the shoulders in with the back aswell bud, as they are normally worked together. Plus do your back and chest on a seperate day as these are 2 of the big 3 the last being legs.

Is there a reason you are doing your back chest and shoulders routine twice in a week?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Soory I didn't say hello and welcome to the forum bud


----------



## wavey (May 1, 2011)

I've changed a bit around and thanks for the welcome  The reason for me working out my back chest and shoulders is coz i got told its better to work my muscles out twice a week instead of only once.

I was doing a 3 day split at first which suited me better than this current one.

3 Day Ex Split:

Shoulder/Back/ Cardio

Chest/Tri/Bi/Cardio

Leg/Abs


----------



## SpiTFirE1466867971 (Aug 6, 2009)

that's not your work out mate, that's your split, you might want to give a detailed list of the exercises you plan to preform as well


----------



## wavey (May 1, 2011)

oh my bad lol

Here are the exercises:

Mondays: Bicep curls, shoulder press, shrugs, dumbbell lateral raises, Lat Pull down, Palms-Up Barbell Wrist Curl Palms-Down Wrist Curl Over, 15 minute run at 10.5 km/h.

Tuesday: Squats, bench press, incline press, dips, Crunches


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Seems like duff info to me mate. As I have recently learnt from here the more rest the better. A 3 day split is better than a 4 because you get more rest rest=growth.

This is a good 3 day split for a beginner mate http://www.musclechat.co.uk/beginners-area/29549-basic-full-body-workout.html.


----------



## wavey (May 1, 2011)

Thats what i was thinking aswell, more rest would means more growth. Thanks for that link, i'll trying it for a week and see how i feel.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

No worries mate. I'm sure cal will come along and have a word at some point. Its his bodyworkout.


----------



## SpiTFirE1466867971 (Aug 6, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Seems like duff info to me mate. As I have recently learnt from here the more rest the better. A 3 day split is better than a 4 because you get more rest rest=growth.


you have to take what you learn in context, a 3day split is "better".... for some people, we are not machines and are not all identically built the same,

what works for one person doesn't mean it will work for others, your training should be trail and error as at the end of the day its all about what works for you, not what works for keith,barry or tim down the gym.


----------



## wavey (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I tried squats yesterday for my first time and my thigh and ass it aching ahaha. I got advice about doing cardio after squats but i dont understand how thats possible since i'll jsut collapse when run. I guess trial and error is the only way SpiTFirE.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Squats are a great excercise mate as they use a lot of muscles from legs to upper body to be able to pull it off.

I wasn't saying that he should do a 3 day split because that's what will work. All I am saying is a lot of people do 3 day splits as it gives them more rest and it works better for them. If wavey finds that he's managing aa 4 day split and its working then good for him. I'm just saying what I have learnt and sharing it with him. He can make his own mind up as to what he wants to do.


----------



## SpiTFirE1466867971 (Aug 6, 2009)

wavey said:


> Thanks for the info. I tried squats yesterday for my first time and my thigh and ass it aching ahaha. I got advice about doing cardio after squats but i dont understand how thats possible since i'll jsut collapse when run. I guess trial and error is the only way SpiTFirE.


you could try the rowing machine or something less demanding on the legs, or just don't do cardio on leg days


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

never train 2 days in the trot if natural. :wink:

dont assume 3 days is better than 2 or that 3 sets is better than 2.

it aint what you do its the way that you do it.

you rest when you grow and you cant feel it happening, so harness that ego and have a days extra rest..

you`ll thank youre uncle cal for it...


----------



## SpiTFirE1466867971 (Aug 6, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> never train 2 days in the trot if natural.


why not?, i have for ages with no negative effects


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well i hate to have to say this bud but stick a pic up and lets see 

if it does work for you i suggest that you have great non typical genetics and you are the exception to the norm.

i always assume the neophyte(bit of brawn for there lol) is a typiCAL hardgainer..

i thiink 90%+ of trainers are hardgainers.

i think that 90% of trainers assume theyre easy gainers.

cue the protein thread...the spreadsheet diet...then the routine.. usually then i try and give some damage limitation advice which is a watered down version of what i really want to say...

rest doesnt even get a mention.

who actively puts effort into or prioritizes rest?

ii dont mind if you put a pic up or not, but a picture tells a 1000 words.

i`m happy to listen and try and apply what works for you...

fcuk ive got loads of clients to experiment on..and i am..


----------



## SpiTFirE1466867971 (Aug 6, 2009)

il have to take one for you cal, as i don't have anything new (since i started training again) or il try find a video

my genetics are ok i guess, i get asked if i use roids a fair bit lol, or if im a personal trainers, and splinter (if he was still here) will vouch i can make some stupid gains if my diet and training are on point. iv done practically every split and work out there is and i gain more on a 4 (even a 5day split) then i do a 3day, i used to work in a gym so all i did was eat, sleep, and train so id say rest is as much of a priority as eating and training are


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ooh special vid for cal..

would you like a worthers original young man


----------



## wavey (May 1, 2011)

How many kg should i use for squats? I tried 30kg, its difficult but i could manage.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, it's supposed to be difficult!!! You want to be getting 3 sets of 10 out with good form. Can you do that? If so, contemplate moving up a notch, if not drop down until you can - or try harder!!!!


----------



## wavey (May 1, 2011)

Monday- Chest (Bench Press, Incline Press)/Biceps (Bicep Curls)/Forearms (Barbell Wrist Curls)/Abs (Bicycle crunch, Crunch, Planks)

Tuesday- Rest/Cardio

Wednesday- Delts (dumbbell lateral raises, Shoulder Press)/Triceps (dumbbell triceps extension)/Abs (Bicycle crunch, Crunch, Planks)

Thursday- Rest/Cardio

Friday- Back (Pulldowns, Barbell bent over)/Traps (Shrugs, Upright rows)/Biceps (Bicep Curls)/Abs (Bicycle crunch, Crunch, Planks)

Saturday- Off

Sunday- Legs (Calf Raises, Squats)/Abs (Bicycle crunch, Crunch, Planks)/ Delts (dumbbell lateral raises, Shoulder Press)/Traps (Shrugs, Upright rows)

Here is my new workout  What do ya'll think? My goal is to reduce my body fat % from 19 to 13-14 and just work as much as i can on my muscle.


----------



## camhall1992 (Apr 11, 2011)

hey mate,

what about adding deadlifts/rows for your back?


----------

